# Another newbie



## Anya Riis (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello all 

I am a mix of nervous, proud, scared and feeling daunted about joining this forum. I am looking forward to sharing my tales with you, and getting some seriously good critique. 

Thanks!

Anya


----------



## Damien. (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, don't be nervous! Can't wait to read some of your work, and welcome!


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome. No need to be nervous. I am pleased to meet you.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Anya, love your name. No need to be nervous, even if you get feedback that you dont agree with it is always good to see your work through another persons eyes.
ITS ALL GOOD.
so far I have found some very sound comments. Constructive, helpful and intelligent.
I hope that you find that too.


----------



## terrib (Jul 30, 2008)

glad to have you, anya


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello to you Anya, and welcome to WF.


----------



## Sam (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Anya.


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 31, 2008)

Be afraid, be very afraid!  

As long as you don't mind some critisism, then you'll be fine.  Personally I was so glad to finally have some negative comments about my work, because it means I can make it better.  All I got from friends and family was that's great.  Certainly a boost to my ego, like I needed that.  But it didn't help me any.  

Welcome and I hope we can help you make your work better and better.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome :grin:


----------



## Shinn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Anya and greetings


----------



## Anya Riis (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome. I'm going to try and retain my inner strength when posting. I'm going to need a thick skin, I'm sure!


----------



## Violent Messiah (Aug 1, 2008)

From one newbie to another, welcome!


----------



## Alex Kostin (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Industrial (Aug 2, 2008)

you should never enter anything with those emotions.

Welcome to the forums though.


----------

